# Absolutely DISGUSTING!! Grr



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Just saw this news story on my internet browser home page... these people are sick and disgusting and it makes me SO mad!!

Puppy survives being flung into sea

How can you do that to a puppy? These people should be locked up, or better yet, thrown high in the air to land out at sea... fingers crossed they don't make it back like the poor pup did!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

People make me sick.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If you really want to drive yourself crazy, take a look at the pet abuse database - they monitor cruely cases nationwide. You can find out who the monsters are in your neighborhood.

Database of Criminal Animal Cruelty Cases | Pet-Abuse.Com Animal Cruelty Database


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

omg ! so sick and people let him throw the dog 4 times! what the hell is the mature with people


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Four times?! I can't believe how much people suck sometimes. I can't believe no one stopped this bas*ard sooner! I'm glad it appears to be a happy ending for the puppy. I hope this guy dies a terrible death.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I am typically an extremely pacifistic person..overwhelmingly so, but people that do this S*** to a vulnerable BABY sicken me and I'll be honest, I hope that guy suffers. WHY ARE THOSE GIRLS FRICKING SMILING IN THAT FIRST PHOTO!?!?!!?!? This is so disgusting.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> I am typically an extremely pacifistic person..overwhelmingly so, but people that do this S*** to a vulnerable BABY sicken me and I'll be honest, I hope that guy suffers. WHY ARE THOSE GIRLS FRICKING SMILING IN THAT FIRST PHOTO!?!?!!?!? This is so disgusting.


I KNOW! They are laughing/smiling and taking photos, as if this guy is some kind of hero! If I'd seen that in person, I would've gone nuts! And taken the puppy away after the FIRST bloody time... makes me furious looking at it! Fingers crossed the pup lives a long and happy life after such trauma


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, hard to stomach. Hope the man is infertile as well. Would hate to see him with a crying baby. As for the puppy think of the great life after the hardship he has endured. I picture him with great owners who know what he has gone thorough and he will be lavished with excessive treats, best beds,the best toys, an indoor surrounding, the most fun, and ambitious , best, owners ever,(gee like all of us here with our dogs) best of the best now. This man I think will end up in a boat with no oars in the middle of the ocean with nothing to drink or eat and so on and so on and then thats it...............................................


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There were obviously alot of other people on the beach. Why didn't they 

a) beat the crap out of the fellow and his friends
b) beat the crap out of the fellow and then hold him down while someone called the police
c) beat the crap out of the fellow and his friends and put them on that boat, take them about three miles out, and dump them in the ocean?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, the more I think about this the more I am ticked off at all those people watching. So the "rescuer" grabbed the dog off the rock. Good for him. The dog could have very well drowned after being thrown out there FOUR times while no one did anything. If the guy was stomping the dog's brains in, would everyone have just stood there and done nothing?

I know that I am a person who hates confrontation and who will do alot to avoid it. But I also know 100% that if I saw someone toss that dog like that ONCE I would up be out in that ocean trying to get the dog, and then finding a stick or a rock so I could crack the guy's head open who did the tossing.

And then maybe another stick for that bitch with the camera.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd have drown his ass if i'd have seen something like this in person... people are so disgusting


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm so glad that the puppy is safe and will find a better home with better people.

As for that data base...no. I can't. I simply cannot. My blood boils enough with what I do hear, I will go on a fricken rampage if I read that data base. I know it happens, I know it happens way more than I think, and yes, every animal deserves the proper attention...

I just cannot do it. 

I will end up in jail.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with people?? I am sick to my stomach.


----------

